# sop: tisch- usc urgent



## saintman (Nov 18, 2010)

stupid questions

i believe there is no fixed format for the sop. as suggested by you 'm trying to be honest (thats tricky). but shall i make the tone little humourous (is humour accepted) or prepare it in the serious official way. do they except a bit of emotion. should movies take a considerable part of the essay or different aspects of life (sports etc.) should find a prominent place in it.

thanks a ton in advance


----------

